# Advice for a Liquid Cooling System - Quad Core/Cooler Master



## JTvo (Jun 10, 2008)

First, thank you all for the advice you've given in the past.



I'm looking for advice on a liquid cooling system for my desktop. I've listed my specs, however specifically:

I have a Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower case, MSI P7N board, Tunix 80-Plus 800W Power Supply, Q8200 processor, and dual 9800GT's. 

SpeedFan has been reporting temps of 174F (79C) in "Core 0" while playing games such as Assassins Creed or producing DVD's with Adobe Encore CS4. From what I've read, this is unhealthy (understatement). Even with air conditioning in the room, this temperature persists, so again I'm looking for advice on an adequate liquid cooling system for my machine.

I'd like something at or less than 300USD, I have 2 free 5.25" bays, and I am starting with no experience concerning liquid cooling installation. I'll be happy to provide any additional information.


Cheers


----------

